# Kingdom of Camelot - battle for north



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anyone play this ? App or off Facebook ? 

I don't know how to use the storehouse to hide my wood, stone ore etc


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I did, got bored!
Just build it and that's it, automatically hides 100k x level of store house


----------

